# New Video - Framed



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

We were able to get one last filmed hunt in before the final bell of the New York season. The end of March is notoriously successful for us, it seems once the temperature goes up and the snow starts melting, the coyotes really start to move.


----------

